# compaq presario v6000 wireless problems



## Wollen (Aug 28, 2007)

I've had my little compaq for under 6 months now and it worked great at first but recently it simply stopped connecting to the internet, my desktop, psp, and ps3 all connect wirelessly by way of a D-link, they work fine, also switching the "wireless" button in the laptop changes nothing, and when i went to look for the internal NIC it was missing, the link is there but no matter how many times i click it wont bring up any hardware details or anything... please help


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

It sounds like it may be disabled from the bios. Just check to make sure it is there first.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What do you see in Device Manager under *Network adapters*?


----------



## JSKCKNIT (Aug 31, 2007)

Wollen, I worked with HP/Compaq tech support all morning trying to resolve this once again and it still didn't work.

I'm shipping it back to them for repair, free of charge since it is still under warranty. You may want to contact them and request to have it repaired by their technicians.

Also, if you want, contact me directly via email and I'll give you a list of everything tech support and I tried if you wish to try that before requesting to ship it to them.


----------



## Wollen (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the help but I did a little more research, turns out I'm not the only one and that people are having alot of trouble trying to fix this. Even the people who sent their laptops in got problems later on down the line, so I give up I'll just plug in the cat5 from now on. Thanks anyways though.


----------



## JSKCKNIT (Aug 31, 2007)

I got my laptop back today from HP and the wireless NIC is back up and working. The documentation says that they replaced the mother board. The total turnaround time was about 5 days.

We'll see how long this lasts!!


----------



## wooley (Jan 31, 2008)

hi
i have the same problem form 3 months
the lap on button it's not working and i cant fine on windows device wirlees hardwere
The biggest problem is this that i bought this lapotop in US and now i'm in Poland. 
I bought this laptop 1,5year ago
Can i ask do anyone have any idea how to reper this problem and how to turn on in bios this

thanks
michal


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?




Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Raoul (Feb 13, 2008)

You need to return the notebook under warranty and have the motherboard replaced. This is a known problem.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since the warranty is 1 year on the laptop, I think returning it for a new MB is out of the question.


----------



## vwillies (Jul 1, 2008)

I have had the motherboard replaced, and two months later, the same problem. So, now I have to go through the hassle of sending it away again. Not only that, but Best Buy sent the computer away for two months!! I was NOT impressed.


----------



## Crom (Jul 8, 2008)

My wife's Presario V6000 just started having the same wireless problem and it's definitely hardware related. Even though the computer is 18 months old and out of warranty, HP/Compaq said that because it's a know problem they will still fix it for free.

I logged into their online tech chat and they didn't hassle me one bit. They said to expect a free shipping box in 2-3 business days via FedEx, and that the repair will take 7-9 business days.

Hopefully I'll have some luck and they will only have to fix it once!


----------



## vwillies (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Crom, I'll check into it, and see if they can fix it again!


----------



## wazza2004 (Aug 17, 2008)

Has anyone had any problems after repairwork from Compaq? Mine is going for repairs next week.


----------



## rossand (Sep 10, 2008)

wazza2004 said:


> Has anyone had any problems after repairwork from Compaq? Mine is going for repairs next week.


----------



## rossand (Sep 10, 2008)

I called with same problem, am out of warrenty and it is still free.


----------



## lrembert1 (Nov 16, 2008)

I very fustrated about the wireless situation eveyone is having. I call tech support to day and my computer is getting ship out to but the problem is i jus got it back. i bought my computer at bestbuy and took it in to get upgraded sept 16 an i ask them to see if my wireless connection was good because i had it hook up to my cable so i didn't know they told me it wasn't workin and that they would have to ship it out when i got it back working which it has only been 3 day it work twice and that was it.


----------



## lrembert1 (Nov 16, 2008)

I very fustrated about the wireless situation eveyone is having. I call tech support today and my computer is getting ship out to


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm going to close this one.

If all of you folks that have hijacked the thread to post your issue really need help, please start your own thread with a full description of your environment and your exact issue.


----------

